# ricochetear/quicar = rebotar?



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.
Estaba leyendo la letra de la canción "Titanium" de David Ghetta en la versión en portugués.
En la canción quien relata es una mujer. Ella dice que es fuerte como el titanio, que nada la hará caer y que las balas que pueda tirarle su pareja o novio le rebotan.

Me llamó la atención ver el verbo "ricochetar" que es francés (también se usa en inglés) y cuyo significado es "rebotar".

Doy el contexto (la traducción de la letra en portugués de un fragmento de la canción) y marco donde aparece el verbo "ricochetar".

Fui criticada, mas as suas balas *ricocheteiam*.
Você atira em mim, me derruba, mas eu [me] levanto.
Sou à prova de balas, não tenho nada a perder.
Atire, dispare.
*Ricocheteia* [a bala], mire, escolha seu alvo.
Atire, atire.
Voce atira em mim, me derruba, mas eu não caio.
Sou [feita] de titanio.


Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Se usa con frecuencia el verbo "ricochetar" en portugués"?
¿Se puede reemplazar por *otro verbo, por ejemplo "quicar"* en este contexto o sólo se usa [quicar] para hablar de una pelota que rebota en determinada superficie?

En español usamos siempre *rebotar* para todo: "rebotar balas/pelota", "rebote de balas/pelota".


Agradezco su respuesta.


----------



## Vanda

Principalmente em contexto sobre balas, ricochetear é sempre o primeiro termo a ser lembrado.


----------



## Carfer

_'Ricochetar_' existe em português mas eu precisei de recorrer a um dicionário para ter a certeza. O habitual é '_ricochetear_'. '_Quicar_' nunca ouvi e o dicionário também não o regista.


----------



## Vanda

Quicar a gente usa para bola, em geral.


----------



## Gamen

Gracias Carfer.
¿Y como se diría cotidianamente "la bala rebotó en el escudo del policía" o "la pelota rebotó en el brazo de un jugador y entró finalmente en el arco?

*A bala ricocheteou no escudo do policia.
A bola quicou no braço de um jogador e finalmente entrou no arco.*

Edito: No había visto la respuesta de Vanda.
Edité también el título. Entendí que es más usada la forma "ricochetear" que "ricochetar".
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Carfer

'_A bala fez ricochete no escudo do polícia_' (mais frequente do que '_ricocheteou_').


----------



## patriota

No Brasil, escolheria _ricocheteou _primeiro_._


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias a todos.

¿Está bien aplicado el verbo "quicar" en este contexto?*

"A bola quicou no braço de um jogador e finalmente entrou no arco".*


----------



## patriota

A bola quica no chão ou na parede.

Eu diria: _A bola bateu no braço do jogador e entrou [no gol]_. Há outras palavras que usam, mas não sei se alguém diz _arco _com esse sentido em português.


----------



## Gamen

Ahora entendí que "quicar" es sólo "picar" sobre una superficie una pelota u objeto de goma (es decir, un objeto con aptitud para rebotar).
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## patriota

Sim, especialmente se tiver a capacidade de quicar seguidamente, como uma bola de basquete.


----------



## Ari RT

Além de dizer que "a bola quicou", também se usa (no Brasil) dizer que "o jogador quicou a bola". Significa que o jogador fez com que a bola quicasse contra uma superfície. Ainda, que o goleiro (guarda-metas) foi enganado pelo "quique" da bola. Duvido muito que algum dicionário registre esse último uso.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas.
Saludos.


----------



## Gamen

Uma pergunta para os nativos de Portugal.
¿Usa-se *"quicar" a bola* em Portugal?
Caso que não, o que verbo usam aqui?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Uma pergunta para os nativos de Portugal.
> ¿Usa-se *"quicar" a bola* em Portugal?
> Caso que não, o que verbo usam aqui?



Não. Não percebo grande coisa desses assuntos, mas acho que é '_bater a bola_'


----------

